# Simular transformador en proteus



## rachelies (Dic 25, 2006)

Hola:
Necesito simular el funcionamiento de un transformador con el proteus, pero no se rellenar los parametros del transformador: Inductancia del primario y secundario, resistencia dc del primario y secundario, y factor de acoplamiento. El transformador en cuestion es uno normal de 220/6V y 2.8VA. Tambien me gustaria saber como calcular estos parametros para futuros transformadores o donde puedo encontrar esto. 

Un millon e gracias!!!!!!!


----------



## El nombre (Dic 29, 2006)

Igual ocurre en el PSpice. 
Prueba esto a ver que ocurre:
LA inductancias no son criticas así que pon un mili henrio. la reistencia ponle 1hom. El factor de acoplamiento es el valor resultante de la entrada y la salida. divide 6 entre 220 y coloca ese valor a ver que pasa.

Cuenta como te ha ido
Saludos


----------



## rachelies (Dic 30, 2006)

Me ha funcionador perfectamente. Muchas gracias!!!!!!!  Y de paso ya lo se para el PSpice, jejejeje, que tenia el mismo problema. Gracias


----------



## fourfingerx (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente: Como configuro el amperaje de un transformador en Proteus?
Agradeciendo su atención.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2011)

> Como configuro el amperaje de un transformador en Proteus?



esto te puede servir....
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/transformadores.htm
y esto....



y esto...
http://www.abcdatos.com/programas/programa/z4250.html

y esto...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henrio

y quizas esto...


----------

